# Silicone



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok guys I've searched the forums and can't find many exact answers. So thought I'd just create a new thread.

I'm looking to reseal my 75g this week and I want to know the best/cheapest silicon that you can buy that is safe for aquariums. I will most likely be purchasing it at Home Depot. So what have you used, if possible can you post a pic.

Edit: All I'm finding online at Home Depot and Lowes is this. I'm sure that I'm going to need far more then that, lol










Some people say that this is alright...anyone ever tried it?

GE Silicone I










http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100091111/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't skimp on silicone get all-glass. & pack of new single edge razorblades(10-25) & a can of acetone. All-glass is 15$ a tube, one tube will do it.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

I used this http://www.homehardware.ca/en/rec/index.htm/_/N-1z141s2ZntlnpZ67lZ2pqf/Ne-67nZlnt3/R-I2034408

It was $10 for 3 tubes.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> Don't skimp on silicone get all-glass. & pack of new single edge razorblades(10-25) & a can of acetone. All-glass is 15$ a tube, one tube will do it.


Do they sell it at HomeDepot or do I need to run by a Petco or Petsmart?

Where did you buy your stuff MPG?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Home hardware. Lol.

You want 100% silicone. With no mold repelling crap in it.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> *Home hardware.* Lol.
> 
> You want 100% silicone. With no mold repelling crap in it.


Never heard of it....must be one of those crazy canadian stores









Either way I have a Home Depot and a Petsmart directly across the street from my office so I'm going to check out HD first then I may just do the All Glass stuff from petsmart.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

OK well I need some more advice guys. Home Depot didn't anything that said Aquarium Safe and the local pet shops only had 3.5 oz tubes. I need far more than that. So what other options do I have? I know I'm not the first to reseal a tank.....


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

This topic has come up before, I remember someone recomending either GE 1 or GE2, dont remember which one is the right one


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Order online.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Use GE1


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Have you actually used the GE1 silicone? That was what I was going to try actually. I guess if it's gonna kill my fish it should kill the guppies that I toss in there for the cycle right? I'll just wait a little longer before I put my rhom in there.

I read a few things that ppl said online and that seems to be the only one that ppl have used.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

I used GE 1 for spots on the silicone and my fish are thriving.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

MPG said:


> I used GE 1 for spots on the silicone and my fish are thriving.


You put the silicone with the existing silicone?

The stuff in silicone that kills fish is the mold repelling crap they put in kitchen/bath silicone.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks guys I'll pick up some GE1 tonight.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I used GE 1 for spots on the silicone and my fish are thriving.


You put the silicone with the existing silicone?

The stuff in silicone that kills fish is the mold repelling crap they put in kitchen/bath silicone.
[/quote]

No I siliconed, then noticed an air bubble so I cut out some of it and replaced it with GE 1 (only a day after applying)

GE 1 is 100% silicone, so its safe.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Silicone doesn't adhere well to old silicone... Don't be surprised if the tank starts leaking.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Silicone doesn't adhere well to old silicone... Don't be surprised if the tank starts leaking.


It wasn't old silicone, wasn't even fully cured. Might have been a max of 18 hours..


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Well I siliconed it last night. That was a little more nerve racking than I remember. Makes me nervous that I didn't get enough of a bead on there, but I was really suprised at how small the original bead was up the sides. I'm sure it won't look perfect but heck if it'll hold water I'm good with it.

Really nervous about the test fill this weekend. I guess if all else fails I'll just have to do it again.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

MPG said:


> Silicone doesn't adhere well to old silicone... Don't be surprised if the tank starts leaking.


It wasn't old silicone, wasn't even fully cured. Might have been a max of 18 hours..
[/quote]

Its still a different bead of silicone. Its supposed to be all applied at once to dry uniformly..

Sack hope for the best lol


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah I know lol. I wasn't going to rip up all the silicone for a 3" fix though.

I think it would've been easier to just buy a new tank. Sure, I saved $300, but I think the tank is going explode everyday..lol


----------



## thundergolf (Mar 13, 2009)

I know from experience that GE II 3hr rain ready has mold inhibitors in it and is toxic to fish.

I am not sure about GE I. 
Also you will want to use a slow curing silicone as designed for aquariums, they will have a stronger bond.


----------

